# ITS THE END OF THE WORLD (as we know it)



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

e-mails! cell phones! texting! chat rooms! Facebook is now cited in more than 20% of divorce cases? Is it just me or has the tree of forbiden fruit been fornicating? I know it is only human to be "curious", but I cant help but think that the accessibility has made this a much bigger problem than when my parents were younger. Realy, what is this world coming to?
Does anyone have any self controll anymore? morals? conscience? values?

A wiser man than me said one day, "if it wernt for a few smart people, we would still be living in caves....................."

Ahhhhh I feel better now


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes - I think accessibility has made this a growing problem. I keep thinking this would be a good time to start a career in marriage counseling because that 20% is just going to keep getting bigger.

Men have been looking at porn for years. But now it seems like its almost the women's turn. They are able to reach out and get a true emotional connection with someone - often someone from their past who they may have romanticized in their head as being better than they truly are.

Hell in a handbasket.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Living in caves wouldnt be so bad, eh?


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

no one has self control


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

scary. realy scary.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think it is facebook that causes divorce. People get in cars to go cheat, they talk on the phone, meet in bars, etc.

It's not the particular technology, it's the people.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Guns don't kill people, and facebook doesn't kill marriages.

But guns and facebook both make it a whole lot easier.

Its so easy now to find that old flame you've always wondered about. You don't have to actually hunt him/her down - you can just "friend" them - no harm there, right?

And then - hell in a handbasket.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Now Im gonna have to reconsider my views on gun control too............ great analogy though.
And so true about this being "the womans turn"; men could meet in a bar and have a "one night stand", which I understand is all men are looking for in an affair, while women are looking for more of a long term, emotional relationship, which is made much more accessible with these technologies. Throw a SAHM into this and what else is she going to do while the kids are in school??????????

arrrrrrrrrrrrrg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone recall reading the book "Brave New World" in high school or college?

It was written by Aldous Huxley in the 30's. In it, he painted a world of the future (90's I believe) where the media fully controlled consumer decisions. People self medicated with a legal drug that induced euphoria and a sense of well-being (depression was unacceptable). Children were born in test tubes and assigned a societal rank: alpha, beta, delta and raised in conditioning facilities that saw to their every need instead of being raised in a family. Society abandoned the concept of monogamy and marriage. There was instead, basically social networking to meet romantic partners.

He was a little early in his forecast, but we're getting there.


----------

